# Customs brokers Cairo Airport



## Zehra (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi, we are bringing our dog into Egypt from Mauritius through Cairo Airport next week. BA have just asked if we have already organized our own broker - is this really necessary and if so does anyone have any recommendations (preferably contactable by email)?

Many thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Zehra said:


> Hi, we are bringing our dog into Egypt from Mauritius through Cairo Airport next week. BA have just asked if we have already organized our own broker - is this really necessary and if so does anyone have any recommendations (preferably contactable by email)?
> 
> Many thanks




Hello

I am guessing if BA have asked if you have a broker then you need one, I would also guess if you don't then they will not take your dog.
All guess work on my part

Maiden


----------



## Zehra (Nov 29, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hello
> 
> I am guessing if BA have asked if you have a broker then you need one, I would also guess if you don't then they will not take your dog.
> All guess work on my part
> ...


Thanks-
Well, the interesting thing is that we replied that we would just bring an Egyptian vet along with us to help out at customs, and they seemed perfectly happy with that! I am just wondering now if a broker may be a better idea - and would they save us money or cost us money overall!


----------



## paragshah (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't feel one should have any problems at cairo airport.


----------



## paragshah (Mar 10, 2010)

With the national carrier, EgyptAir and the Egyptian authorities planning to develop the airport as a hub for the Middle East and Africa, the airport facilities are in constant development.


----------



## paragshah (Mar 10, 2010)

The Cairo Cargo City (CCC) will provide state of the art facilities to support the growth in cargo traffic through the airport.


----------



## paragshah (Mar 10, 2010)

Development of real estate and the 'Oasis Project' which entails a business park with company headquarters and regional offices.


----------



## paragshah (Mar 10, 2010)

Most airlines will accept small dogs, cats and domestic birds as carry-on luggage.


----------



## jutta (Mar 10, 2010)

*bringing dog into cairo airport*

hi there,
have been flying in and out cairo with my beagle for the past two and a half years,as long you have his vaccination passport and a letter from your vet overseas not older then seven days old,that dog is fit to travel and the bloodtest fthat rabbis antibodies are ok you have no problems at all,the same you have to do when flying out get this paper from vet here in cairo not older then 7days

regards
jutta






Zehra said:


> Thanks-
> Well, the interesting thing is that we replied that we would just bring an Egyptian vet along with us to help out at customs, and they seemed perfectly happy with that! I am just wondering now if a broker may be a better idea - and would they save us money or cost us money overall!


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

jutta said:


> hi there,
> have been flying in and out cairo with my beagle for the past two and a half years,as long you have his vaccination passport and a letter from your vet overseas not older then seven days old,that dog is fit to travel and the bloodtest fthat rabbis antibodies are ok you have no problems at all,the same you have to do when flying out get this paper from vet here in cairo not older then 7days
> 
> regards
> jutta


Hi Jutta,
Are you saying that you take your dog with you in and out of Cairo and he does not have to do quarentine after you take him out of Egypt? I'm curious as we have a dog and put off coming to Egypt because if we wanted to leave and he would have to do 6months quarentine in UK, thats where we are from. Also he is quite old and not sure he would cope with the travel.
Jo


----------



## jutta (Mar 10, 2010)

josmiler05 said:


> Hi Jutta,
> Are you saying that you take your dog with you in and out of Cairo and he does not have to do quarentine after you take him out of Egypt? I'm curious as we have a dog and put off coming to Egypt because if we wanted to leave and he would have to do 6months quarentine in UK, thats where we are from. Also he is quite old and not sure he would cope with the travel.
> Jo


hi there,
case is our dog has been following us the past 6years from salzburg to mombay,from there to tunesia from there to cairo,he is 7years old now,but our base is austria,they dont have quaratane there,my husband is british,as long there is no vaccination from countries like asia or africa or whatever within europe you can bring your pet back to uk without quarantene
thats one of the reasons my dog,jason will alsways be vaccinated in europe ,stamps etc..never show anything else and since there is new law in uk ,no more quarentene from ec thats fine for me..
hope that helps
jxx


----------



## jutta (Mar 10, 2010)

hi jo,
dont bring your dog down here if he is quite old,mine is used to travelling butstill its not a country for dogs,too hot ,to dirty,if your baby has never travelled dont do it to him....ours is used to it but still suffers...no social life,to many stray dogs...if it is not absolutley necc and you have nobody for him okay otherwise no..
regards
jxx


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

jutta said:


> hi jo,
> dont bring your dog down here if he is quite old,mine is used to travelling butstill its not a country for dogs,too hot ,to dirty,if your baby has never travelled dont do it to him....ours is used to it but still suffers...no social life,to many stray dogs...if it is not absolutley necc and you have nobody for him okay otherwise no..
> regards
> jxx


Hi J,
Thanks for your reply. Your right it really wouldn't be fair to him and I would never forgive myself if anything happened to him, he's so soppy and loving...my baby!!
Jo x


----------



## paragshah (Mar 10, 2010)

Cairo International Airport is the main gateway to Egypt and is located about 15 miles northeast of the city in northern Egypt. Cairo's two terminals receive flights from major world cities including those in North America, Europe, Asia and Africa
cairo egypt airport


----------

